# extension cords, daisy chaining, the NEC, and safety



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Install GFCI outlets in place of standard outlets, use the best power cords and power strips you can. Cheap power strips are very often the weak link. I would replace your cords on an annual or semi annual basis. At minimum, inspect for damage monthly. When it is all said and done, having a few outlets wired in place is not hard and is not very costly. You should really consider it.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

And if you have a decent clue easy to do as well!

Craig


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

As a safety margin, I would not exceed 50% of the rating of your extensions/power strips in your situation. Since you're under that, chances may be 99% you'll never have a problem.

Still, it really sucks if you happen to be in that 1%.

Over_stocked's advice is excellent. I'll add this:

1) The brass connectors common on heavy-duty extension cords can become tarnished, causing a poor electrical connection that produces heat, which accelerates the tarnishing; continuing until eventual failure. Inspect these for unusual discoloration, or noticeable heat while operating.

2) Don't use extension cords significantly longer than what you require. Don't wind excess extension cord length tightly on a spool; let it breathe and dissipate heat.


----------



## Rain_frog (Jul 7, 2005)

My problem is that my parents house is quite old and we only have three outlets in the entire basement (contrary to upstairs which is not a problem). I don't think they want me to install a new outlet since its not my house and I'll move out eventually. 

While I was at HD, I saw these for sale, but with shorter lengths:

http://www.amazon.com/90885-Protected-12-Foot-Circuit-1350-Joules/dp/B000SSR2EQ/ref=pd_cp_hi_2

They are fire protected surge protector with extension cord and I think they function similarly to GFCI.


----------



## cichlidude (Mar 18, 2010)

You are only drawing 4 amps! That's nothing. Leave it all alone, nothing will happen period!


----------



## PDX-PLT (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, the National Electric Code states that extension cords may only be used on a temporary basis. The main reason is they tend to be abused, and then become a hazard. People run them under carpets, they get crushed when furniture and other objects get put on top of them, the puppy chews on them (one of mine did), people trip over them, etc. So their use is discouraged; the "proper" solution for long-term use is to install new receptacles at the desired locations.

As for power strips, their UL listing says they are intended to be used only when plugged directly into a circuit receptacle. And the National Electric Code says that any Listed equipment must be used in a manner consistant with it's listing and labelling. Here at work, this is the one thing that the office workers gets dinged more than anything else on by the OSHA compliance inspections.

It doesn't sound like what you're doing is creating any imminent danger; just keep an eye on it.


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

The primary reason for daisy chaining being frowned upon is because people use it to expand the one wall outlet into 12 plugs and then use them all. You could daisy chain 100 power strips if you only had one light plugged into the end of the chain.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

redfalconf35 said:


> The primary reason for daisy chaining being frowned upon is because people use it to expand the one wall outlet into 12 plugs and then use them all. You could daisy chain 100 power strips if you only had one light plugged into the end of the chain.


Yep, and people assume you can just plug anything into each of those outlets. Space heaters, laser printers, large screen TV's...

There's plenty of times I've been paid as a computer tech for just unplugging a space heater. :hihi:


----------

